# Tartan 41?



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

I would appreciate some opinions on the Tartan 41. I'm looking at stepping up from a 36ft sailboat and have been looking at some Tartan 41s (late model, pre-epoxy and pre-carbon).

My wife and I are experienced sailors on the Pacific Northwest and are looking at points South in the next five years. We need a couple of summers to get used to a new boat and to fit it out appropriately. We're looking for a well constructed, fast but comfortable and safe cruiser for coastal cruising and eventually long distance voyaging. We want a boat we'll be comfortable and happy with for a long time.

We're NOT interested in heavy displacement full keelers. We are willing to accept the trade-offs of performance keels and rudders, but not of poorly constructed or thought out superstructure.

The Tartans on yachtworld fall within our max budget. Tartan has interested me for a while but I don't know them personally.

Comments welcome

M Murphy


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Tartans have excellent reputations for being well built boats suitable for off shore sailing.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I assume you are looking at 4100's and not the older 41's.
As Irwin32 says...they are well built boats and capable of offshhore passages. I would not choose one for long term cruising myself as I think the design will provide a rough time on the crew offshore AND I don't like spade rudders...but that is something many would disagree with! 
Since you seem to prefer aft cockpit medium displacement boat....also look at Caliber 40 and Saga43's which are in the same price range and more tilted to long term cruising in design.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Anyone else who knows the SAGA? I've actually been interested in them as well. I have a significant concern regarding their possible propensity for tenderness however. Everyone I talk to (bar one person) seems to have put on a deeper keel. I've also heard the comment that the increased windage of the double rolled headsails make for a lot of sailing at anchor. The lack of a navigation station also bothers me.

The thing about the Tartan that a bit of a negative in my view is the small tankage.

MM


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I have been on a 4100 and was impressed by the workmanship and the way it was put together. I have not sailed on it, though. They certainly have an excellent reputation for quality.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I used to crew on a T-41 and have done a lot of cruising on a T-37. The 41 is a good offshore boat capable of handling heavy weather. I would think that the small cockpit and small, steep companion way might get a little old after awhile. The interior is fairly deep, and dark and unless your 6' tall you wont be able to see out a port light. The engine is also very small to save weight I believe it might have only been 15 HP.
The 37 I sail on is an older model But much more cruising oriented in my opinion. Nice bright interior, large cockpit good storage space. I believe a 37 from the early 80's might fetch around $85,000 which seems well worth it. 
Both boats sail well but the 41 is a pig in light air while the 37 just keeps gliding along.
The steering on the 41 felt a bit stiff but was well balanced in moderate conditions without having to make too many sail adjustments.


----------

